# Well I'm Now 50, so I guess I need to come clean!!! Plus the cops showed up



## Bowed Up

After an enjoyable evening with many friends, I know it was a good time because the cops showed up. Well after socializing with both my male and female friends, I broke the news. So before the "rumors" begin to spread, I figured I would get a head start on the rumor mill. I was drunk, (go figure) and well I am going to come clean. The meaning behind my boat name and my screen name is not fishing related. Bowed up is my favorite position, I like to take it from the back side. Dont get me wrong, I enjoy the female sex every now and again, but for the most part, I prefer the pole not the hole.

So there it is, I said it first myself, I have opened and come out of the closet. I admit I am homosexual. 

I hope the friendships I have developed through the years will not be affected by this post, but I felt it was time to come clean. After 50 years, what do I have to lose.

Thanks for all the memories, this forum has been a blessing in so many ways. 

Norm


----------



## Tuna Man

I saw your post and sure as Hell didn't expect what I found out.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

As long as it doesn't effect me or mine......Whatever blows your skirt up. I've had friends that I thought were great, only later to find out they were gay, ....You know what they were great...If I liked them before I knew, then why should that change...Not my thing tho. If that changes the way any of your friends feel.....well they were not REAL friends to begin with.

Damn Norm......does that mean I cant tell gay jokes...okeoke







Hell yes I will..NOTHING is sacred to me. Happy







And as Norm would say..









By the way...Thats one hell of a title for this post....pun intended:doh:doh:doh

You'll never have to hear your mother complain about your wife.


----------



## [email protected]

well norm ,you still the man. friends for life, no matter what.:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

Somebody left they puter' logged on.....


----------



## Still Fishin

So where does Tom fit in in all of this. Wait a second, I don't think I want to know, the description may make me chum.


----------



## Deeplines

Well, I am glad I left WHEN I DID. LOL............

Thank god no swapping went on. LOL.........

TOM..... You are just WRONG.........:letsdrink

Well, I got to go to work and damn, I need two STANBACKS. 

COPS, what cops. LOL........... 

Those guys acted like they wanted to come to the party. LOL...............


----------



## Caspr21

Seriously, what you do in your bedroom is your business. But could you please edit your post. No one here cares of what your favorite position is, nor what type of pole or hole you like. Declare what type of sexual being as you want, but please edit your details.


----------



## FenderBender

This is one of the most bizarre posts I have ever read in the 3 years I have been reading this forum.


----------



## snakeawave

So how close are you seats to Eltonoke


----------



## seacapt

(quote]*Downtime2 (2/24/2008)*Somebody left they puter' logged on.....[/quote]

:banghead you gotta hate itwhen that happens. :nonono:doh:sick


----------



## seanspots




----------



## sniper

Poor guy probobly hasn't even woke up yet if he partied that hard LOL. That's what you get for being logged on while passed out. LOL Good luck with the reaming you are going to get for that post. Pun intended.


----------



## Splittine

:moon:bpts :boo


----------



## Flounderpounder

I've got to agree with Caspr21, as well as Tuna man. It's your biz, and it doesn't bother me in the least, and wouldn't if I knew you (which I don't). HOWEVER, some members let theirKIDS read this forum, and your graphic details were way out of line! Guessing it was partly the booze speaking?


----------



## Snagged Line

Would'nt that be a terrable prank to wake up to with a house full of drunks having acess to your computer while you are passed out??? Next post should be intresting.............PLEASE NO PICS FROM PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Downtime2 (2/24/2008)*Somebody left they puter' logged on.....


Ya know that aftergoing tobed (4:30am) this morning I was thinking about this post, and my wife and I were talking. Being that that must of been one hell of a party...That same idea ran through my head..Left the puter on and one of Norms "So called friends" pulled one hell of a "over the hill joke on Norm". I've see things like







...and









but someone mustof pulled aall time BIG one here. Either way this just blew my socks off.:doh

Thinking about it...Velma you ain't right:nonono:nonono


----------



## wld1985

I dont know him either but, I'm sure it was a big joke but you have to admit it is kinda funny.. I see it happen all the time on forums though, because ppl leave there computer on and someone finds it while everyone else is in the other room....


----------



## stringle

Hilarious. Had to been one of the designated drivers, the words weren't slurred one bit


----------



## Bowed Up

Alright motherflippers I deserve this for leaving the machine on with "friends" like TK, Downtime and murph lurking about. I'm laughing with y'all and it was a blowout! I forgot one other devious being Flipping Gary.


----------



## Downtime2

To quote Alfred E. Neuman..."What-me worry?". I'm innocent as new driven snow....


----------



## hebegb

Tom would NEVER do such a thing...he is as pure as the driven ....slush :angel


----------



## FelixH

Cops? Those weren't cops.... those were Norm's strippers.


----------



## TkTom

Norm, How come Gary was not in that list of friends you mention? Man I feel the love. This kind of sounds like that my space incident... Hummmmmm


----------



## hebegb

:reallycrying


----------



## Downtime2

:grouphug <---Norms in the middle...pivoting....


----------



## hebegb

lmao....yes it is


----------



## John B.

hahaaaa.... that's funny shit


----------



## LITECATCH

OK Norm, no wonder you did not invite me!oke


----------



## true-king

Well, that was an interesting post! As I first read the comments, I thought this thread was serious!!!

Lesson learned, don't leave your computer logged on while friends are over :banghead


----------



## fishmasterseven

> *TkTom (2/24/2008)*Norm, How come Gary was not in that list of friends you mention? Man I feel the love. This kind of sounds like that my space incident... Hummmmmm


wait just a minute.............you have been a victim of prank twice? you better watch those guys when they come over to your house.........:toast:bowdown......


----------



## bonita dan

WOW,this is skocking news and I don't know what to say. Norm,your 50? Happy birthday you fudgepackin fruitcake :moon


----------



## fishing_queen

> *true-king (2/24/2008)*Well, that was an interesting post! As I first read the comments, I thought this thread was serious!!!
> 
> Lesson learned, don't leave your computer logged on while friends are over :banghead


I also thought it was serious. After reading the posts that was a pretty good BURN. Bet you'll feel that one for a while..


----------



## GONU

> *sniper (2/24/2008)*Poor guy probobly hasn't even woke up yet if he partied that hard LOL. That's what you get for being logged on while passed out. LOL Good luck with the reaming you are going to get for that post. Pun intended.




Got him!!


----------



## need2fish

That's one of the best posts/practical jokes I've seen in a long time! Happy Birthday ....and don't forget to lock your computer.:letsparty


----------



## mpmorr

My boss and I do this to each other all the time. Never, ever, ever leave your computer unlocked.


----------



## Boatjob1

Man, I've heard of "Drunk Dialing" before but this was over the top!!!! Why was this the first post I had to read this morning after a long w/e????Just glad my keyboard has a coffee guard on it............ BY the way, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bowed Up

TK you freaking loser, I smelt the Myspace incident all over again, Gary I edited my eariler post that I made the day after with only 1/2 of a eye working. Thanks all, Murph you were supposed to clue in all the old school friends that's what velma told me she said to you. Sorry to those that were un-aware of this, it was kinda a surprise for me that wasn't a surprise. Looking for realestae in SF now.


----------



## [email protected]

damn norm they got you good. i am still laughing . hell i thought it was serious.


----------



## bamasam

What is so sad Norm is that no-one seemed surprised at first. :doh

Hope you had a great one man, wish I wouldnt have went back home that morning.


----------



## Clay Peacher

Man, that was too funny! Just remember what they say about pay-backs....


----------



## FizzyLifter

Scratch Murph off the list, way too many words spelled correctly!!


----------



## Halfmoon

That is just low down dirty, most tasteless thing to do to a friend.

Sound like something I would do.









LMAO!!!!


----------



## sniper

When I was a paramedic we all got pagers that we could put personal voice greetings on. They all had the same passcode until you change it. I got ahold of my partners pager before him and left the gayest voice message.It included the closing "Leave a message and I'll getback to you in two shakes of a lambs tail". It took two weeks and his dad having a "son we need to talk" meeting with him before he knew what happened. Then another week before I gave him the pass code to change it.


----------



## dan ros

LMAO!!!

you people are just down right crazy!!!

im sittin here reading this thinking "damn that guy has balls of solid rock to come out of the closet on a fishing forum!!!

i cant stop laughing! i thought this was for real, at least your forum pals were supportive of your 'pole not hole' lifestyle change!



damn! with friends like these...



LMAO...that just made my day!



:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## 192

That's funny as hell!!! Happy Birthday Norm. See you in April,

Mike


----------



## patrickgold

You should change your screen name and boat name to something that is strictly fishing. That post was too believable!


----------



## Stephanie

HA HA HA wow! That was a good one. :bowdown


----------



## Atwood

That is FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta luv your friends!


----------



## hebegb

> *grouper22 (2/29/2008)*That's funny as hell!!! Happy Birthday Norm. See you in April,
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




watch out Mike...keep him in front of ya!!!!!!! :moon


----------



## Midnight Rider

That shit was funny...not a **** kinda way but a ha ha kinda way.


----------

